
Spammers are abusing GitHub gists for link building - inancgumus
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b9be8ff0bf4f7e0e0cc24d2a5c39c257
======
nate
Yes, but inspecting source, those are nofollow links. So that should
eventually deter anyone trying to actually keep using that as a method.

~~~
efreak
It's entirely possible these are being used by a static site generator or some
such. It only takes a real repo to use GitHub pages.

